# Organs pushed around?



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

So all these threads about positions, have me wondering about something that my wife frequently complains about.

Basically almost any position other than missionary or her on top facing me, she complains that it feels like her internal organs are getting pushed around. She hates that feeling, so we just go back to what works.

My question is this: do other women feel like their internal organs are being pushed around or is that just her?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

You must be HUGE!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LemonLime (Mar 20, 2012)

I have kinda had that but not usually


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I've had that happen when my organs have been inflamed. Not a good feeling at all. Especially with a massive kidney infection.

It can happen and it's not pleasant in my experience.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Well glad to hear that it happens to someone other than my wife. 

She doesn't like it at all, which is why we stop doing things when that happens, unfortunately it's pretty much every time we try something new (and it's not tied to any inflammation, it's been that way for the past ~15 years).


----------



## Hurtin_Still (Oct 3, 2011)

Browncoat said:


> So all these threads about positions, have me wondering about something that my wife frequently complains about.
> 
> Basically almost any position other than missionary or her on top facing me, she complains that it feels like her internal organs are getting pushed around. She hates that feeling, so we just go back to what works.
> 
> My question is this: do other women feel like their internal organs are being pushed around or is that just her?


....not fer nuthin'...if a woman told me that I was "pushin her organs around"...I'd shut up...smile...and toast myself with good champagne.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Its an excuse to keep doing it the same ol' way and not get all crazy about sex.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Depending on her age and history she may have some physical issues. Some women choose reconstruction. 
They have problems with their bldadders falling and so on. She should discuss this with her gyno.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

tacoma said:


> You must be HUGE!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Actually, I experience this sensation on occasion with my hubby and he is not huge, it just depends on the position and depth...

I can tolerate rear entry just fine... But take that same position and make it into "scissors" and he can assault my cervix like a horse!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

I agree with SunnyT. I don't think it's a size issue since the other 2 positions don't cause it and depending on how you do missionary you could get pretty deep causing discomfort. Samething for her riding you, all of you would be in her in that position. Kinda hard to say your too deep pull it out a little in that position. When I ride my husband I have to easy on to it to get it comfortable. If I just jump on it can hurt and be uncomfortable then it's no fun.

She should see a dr to make sure nothing else is going on internally. Other than that I think she just likes those 2 as her ol reliable positions that maybe require little to no effort on her part (the riding position can be exhausting depending on how much energy she puts into it or any other tricks she performs during like bouncing etc or she can just do it slow and steady but only you can judge her energy level/out during it)


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

SunnyT said:


> Its an excuse to keep doing it the same ol' way and not get all crazy about sex.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## kittykat09 (Mar 26, 2012)

There are certain positions where I have to brace myself against my fiance to keep him from going in too deep and hitting my cervix. Hurts like freaking hell, and if I so much as wince the sex is over because he feels bad about hurting me and loses interest in sex.

I know that isn't the same as pushing organs around, but it doesn't sound like she would be making it up since it is entirely possible.


----------



## walkingwounded (May 7, 2011)

I get that feeling. It is from my H hitting my cervix. It is very uncomfortable and not at all nice. Depending in the angle I can feel my cervix being hit or it feels like my bladder is being moved back and forth.

It particularly happens with rear entry positions. Not really missionary tho can do on occasion. I have found that me controlling and adjusting the angle of entry and how deep he thrusts is the way to avoid it. It does happen that sometimes I just have to say "stop" and change position as it is simply too uncomfortable.

I would just like to tell my H that I am definitely not making it up or using it to restrict sex! Nor have I prolapsed or anything like that. I am to the best of my knowledge very normal 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

My wife isn't making it up, it's pretty clear on her face when things have gotten uncomfortable for her. She doesn't play mind games with me, which is one of the things I love about her.

We may very well be hitting the cervix, I think you guys are right. We are also undoubtedly hitting the bladder or intestines at times (which are also uncomfortable), but it might very well be the cervix that's ending the moment for us.

Thanks, we'll talk to the doctor about it.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

It's happened to me with 2 different partners; I feel it has much to do with the time of month, and how long it's been since you've had sex ;-)


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Nope has never happened to me.

Maybe it's her excuse for not wanting to have s ex?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Kuato Lives.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I felt that way too with my husband.

But then it turned out to be a tumor (benign) on my ovary which I just had removed.

I don't feel that "shifty" feeling anymore.


----------



## phantomfan (Mar 7, 2012)

Sounds like a cervix issue. Darn thing is always getting in the way of a good time. You'd think the man upstairs woulda made that thing a little more penis friendly. Just sayin ;-)


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

My dh has a big ol wanger.

I've had it happen. Here's a little test you can try. When a woman is ovulating, all her innards pull up higher (cervix, ect) and it makes it makes some positions where the woman really gets pounded (like doggie style) easier. Not kidding. So next time she is ovulating, try one of the positions she says hurts and see if it makes a difference.

That might help you find out if she is telling the truth or making excuses.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> My dh has a big ol wanger.
> 
> I've had it happen. Here's a little test you can try. When a woman is ovulating, all her innards pull up higher (cervix, ect) and it makes it makes some positions where the woman really gets pounded (like doggie style) easier. Not kidding. So next time she is ovulating, try one of the positions she says hurts and see if it makes a difference.
> 
> That might help you find out if she is telling the truth or making excuses.


Thanks I'll try, though that's hard to predict. She started her menopause really early (she's in her early 40's and it started about a year ago).


----------



## square1 (Oct 31, 2011)

Have you tried adjusting the angle in other positions? Sometimes a well placed pillow can help, if its a cervix issue angle can make a world of difference. For doggie style you can try one of those wedge pillows from target or Walmart see if her bending over that helps. It will hold her hips at a certain height. Or if she lays on her belly place a pillow under her at the waist/hip region to slightly elevate her butt.


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

Browncoat said:


> Thanks I'll try, though that's hard to predict. She started her menopause really early (she's in her early 40's and it started about a year ago).



I've read conflicting info on this. Some material I've researched claims that women continue to ovulate and produce eggs after menopause, some says not. It's another one of those everyone's-got-an-opinion topics.

Since I'm now in that wonderful decade where it could happen to me, I've been doing a lot of reading.

Generally speaking, a woman whose cycles are regular ovulates approximately fourteen days after her period. There is a lot of debate over how long peri lasts.


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

walkingwounded said:


> I get that feeling. It is from my H hitting my cervix. It is very uncomfortable and not at all nice. Depending in the angle I can feel my cervix being hit or it feels like my bladder is being moved back and forth.
> 
> It particularly happens with rear entry positions. Not really missionary tho can do on occasion. I have found that me controlling and adjusting the angle of entry and how deep he thrusts is the way to avoid it. It does happen that sometimes I just have to say "stop" and change position as it is simply too uncomfortable.
> 
> ...


Same here


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Her gyno has said she was in early menopause at least 6 months ago. She used to be like clockwork, now sometimes she goes 4 months w/o a period and then has 2+ (hard tell when one stops and another starts sometimes) in a single month. It's pretty erratic.


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

Browncoat said:


> Her gyno has said she was in early menopause at least 6 months ago. She used to be like clockwork, now sometimes she goes 4 months w/o a period and then has 2+ (hard tell when one stops and another starts sometimes) in a single month. It's pretty erratic.



You're in a really tough spot as far as knowing if she's being truthful or not.

There are times when I feel some discomfort but it's a good hurt, KWIM? It's not like a root canal without lidocane.

Maybe when you get her in one of those positions where she says it hurts you can take care to be a little gentler...do the tantric style rather than the wild monkey thing.

Do you use lube? Menopause can dry things up down there.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

We are opposites many ways sexually. We have always been this way throughout our ~15 year marriage (she was a virgin when we married, so no past there). The first few years of our marriage we hardly had sex at all because it was just incredibly painful.

Drive:
I'm very HD (1-3x/day would be great)
She's very LD (4-6x/year, and that's being generous)

We've compromised to about 2-4x/month atm. Sometimes it's higher, at times we go months w/o. I know for a fact she has about zero drive, we've had stretches in our marriage of almost not sexual interaction for 4-6 month stretches and she doesn't really care (believe me it sucks).

Sexual Stamina:
I take 10-30 minutes to be pleased.
She has 1-3 orgasms in the first 2-5 minutes and is totally done.

Half the time she can't continue after she's gone because the pain becomes incredible. The other half of the time she's bored and while she tries to put on a good face her body language kills the mood.

We tried lubrication many times over the years. At times it's vital, but overall what happens is it makes our sexual stamina issues worse. She gets off even faster and I get far less satisfaction.

Variety:
Well you already know, not much we seem to be able to do positions-wise.

Oral: 
Her jaw gets sore after a minute or two.
I can get her off, but in general I use oral sex to prime her for penetration... because otherwise she'll just be done if she gets off.

So yeah... it's a real mess. We are going to start seeing a sex therapist this Friday. Hopefully sometimes comes out of that in the weeks/months to come. We've been to multiple gyno's and they say she's fine both physically and her hormones are normal (though she has an estrogen cream we use now to help).

Problem is that with menopause her drive and stamina is getting even worse. We have 4 kids (ages 6-13) so divorce isn't an option.


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

Browncoat said:


> We are opposites many ways sexually. We have always been this way throughout our ~15 year marriage (she was a virgin when we married, so no past there). The first few years of our marriage we hardly had sex at all because it was just incredibly painful.
> 
> Drive:
> I'm very HD (1-3x/day would be great)
> ...



The pain thing concerns me. Intercourse shouldn't hurt.

It's really good that you're going to a sex therapist. Maybe you'll get some help there.

As far as the bj's go, I don't have a lot of sympathy for her. Sore, tired jaws are just a side effect of them. I sustained a severe jaw injury and had my jaws wired shut for two months (leave it alone 2nd ), and I also have TMJ, and I still give them to my dh because I love him and there's no way I would deprive him of that. He doesn't demand them; it's my choice.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Pain with intercourse could be psychological or physical but it could also be an infection. Or endometriosis.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> The pain thing concerns me. Intercourse shouldn't hurt.
> 
> It's really good that you're going to a sex therapist. Maybe you'll get some help there.
> 
> As far as the bj's go, I don't have a lot of sympathy for her. Sore, tired jaws are just a side effect of them. I sustained a severe jaw injury and had my jaws wired shut for two months (leave it alone 2nd ), and I also have TMJ, and I still give them to my dh because I love him and there's no way I would deprive him of that. He doesn't demand them; it's my choice.


Believe me, the pain thing concerns me as well. It took me years just to get her to talk to her gyno about it, and even then I had to sit with her and write out the questions to ask about that and other issues.

We've since been to a few gynos and they don't see anything wrong.

If I didn't care about having sex, we probably would never have it and she would be 100% fine with that. :/


----------



## isla~mama (Feb 1, 2012)

I've felt this,it's weird, sort of like my kidneys (??) are being crushed. I know the cervix is lower or higher depending on the time of month so perhaps if it's hit during intercourse it can feel like "organs being pushed around." It is a yucky feeling even for me and I have high drive...


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

Is she nervous during sex, browncoat? Because if a woman is tense or nervous, her safe deposit box can really tighten up and clamp down and make things uncomfortable.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Is she nervous during sex, browncoat? Because if a woman is tense or nervous, her safe deposit box can really tighten up and clamp down and make things uncomfortable.


She used to be when we first got married. She's not anymore... she just doesn't want it much. I can get her in the mood pretty consistently and easily (she calls it "pulling/drawing it out of her", in a positive way). I've learned what gets her going over the years.

She enjoys it... right up to when she's done. Then she's just done. It goes from great to painful about half the time in a few seconds.

Sometimes it's not painful, but no matter what I do at that point there's no getting her back into the mood... it's like being with an anatomically correct rag doll (anything but sexy).


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

Browncoat said:


> She used to be when we first got married. She's not anymore... she just doesn't want it much. I can get her in the mood pretty consistently and easily (she calls it "pulling/drawing it out of her", in a positive way). I've learned what gets her going over the years.
> 
> She enjoys it... right up to when she's done. Then she's just done. It goes from great to painful about half the time in a few seconds.
> 
> Sometimes it's not painful, but no matter what I do at that point there's no getting her back into the mood... it's like being with an anatomically correct rag doll (anything but sexy).



That's very odd. I wonder what's going on in her head that's she's having that reaction?


----------



## CantSitStill (Feb 7, 2012)

If I move a certain way my rib feels like it pops out and it's very sharp pain but 18 years ago that same rib got cracked...or sometimes after sex I get heartburn
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wamijo (Apr 11, 2012)

When my hubby and I do anything other than missionary it hurts like my insides are being stabbed repeatedly. I hold off in other positions as long as I can but in the end we return to missionary. I plan on asking my doc about this tomorrow when I go in for my PAP. If I get any info I'll let you know.


----------



## wamijo (Apr 11, 2012)

Browncoat said:


> She used to be when we first got married. She's not anymore... she just doesn't want it much. I can get her in the mood pretty consistently and easily (she calls it "pulling/drawing it out of her", in a positive way). I've learned what gets her going over the years.
> 
> She enjoys it... right up to when she's done. Then she's just done. It goes from great to painful about half the time in a few seconds.
> 
> Sometimes it's not painful, but no matter what I do at that point there's no getting her back into the mood... it's like being with an anatomically correct rag doll (anything but sexy).


Again, I usually only have about one good round in me and when that round is over it's over.


----------



## LemonLime (Mar 20, 2012)

For those of you having lots of cervical pain, you cervix is high up around ovulation, naturally to allow room for the penis so that would be the best time to do those more painful positions.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

you have to be hitting her cervix or she has some medical problems. The vagina is not that deep at all and not that big except for childbirth. I mean also the vagina does not connect to her organs, at the end their is the cervix than the uterus and no way are you in her uterus and after that other organs.


You have to be hitting her cervix or she is saying it to avoid other sex positions she does not like. In reality you cant really have a **** in a girls stomach but you can hit her cervix allot which i imagine hurts them badly in spots.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

She claims that a lot of it is rectum and bladder pressure (though she feels other things pushed around inside she can't quite identify), even when we aren't using angles/positions that you'd think would affect those parts of the body. She says she can feel that happening even before climax, it's just that her desire is still there so she ignores it (though it's in the back of her mind). It's just that after climax it becomes all she can really feel (other than other pains sometimes).

There is also undoubtedly problems with her cervix being hit sometimes. My wife and I have since talked about this, and we realized it happens when I go all the way in after she's done. We think it might be because the vagina shrinks/expands in length with sexual interest. Once she's done her pleasure ends so it's likely then that the cervix becomes an issue.


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Star said:


> I'm sure she is probably reffering to you hitting her cervix, as that does hurt, you get a sharp, stabbing pain when that happens.
> 
> I sometimes have this, especially if I've not been warmed up enough.


Her issue it appears is that it occurs often times just moments after climax. Never happens on or right after penetration (though she gets another pain in the vaginal opening sometimes). She also doesn't seem to get the sharp pains pre-orgasm (just the organs pushed around feeling).

Do you think she needs to be warmed up more so that it doesn't happen post orgasm, or is it just that her vagina shrinks or shifts after climax creating this problem?

Have other women had their cervix hit soon after climax, or does it happen at other times?


----------



## Inside_Looking_Out (Apr 8, 2012)

Browncoat said:


> Her issue it appears is that it occurs often times just moments after climax. Never happens on or right after penetration (though she gets another pain in the vaginal opening sometimes). She also doesn't seem to get the sharp pains pre-orgasm (just the organs pushed around feeling).
> 
> Do you think she needs to be warmed up more so that it doesn't happen post orgasm, or is it just that her vagina shrinks or shifts after climax creating this problem?
> 
> Have other women had their cervix hit soon after climax, or does it happen at other times?



I used to have the hardest time with sex, not because I didn't want it, but because of the same situation. 

My husband and I fit together fairly well, up until the moments after I climaxed. It was almost as if the rush of blood to that area during the climax made everything swollen and puffy, and almost like my cervix would move down. He would hit my cervix and it was more than painful. Not even the 'good' kind of pain that you can transform into pleasure, it was like being a really bad GYN appointment kinda pain. 

After a while, we just developed a rhythm of slowing down, going shallower, right after my climax. After about 10 minutes or so, if he had let off the steam for a bit, it seemed as though my cervix would retreat back a bit, and we could go the distance once more. During that 'cooling off' phase, my husband would pretty much bring the foreplay back out. It helped me to get all excited again, work through discomfort and he always seemed to enjoy it as well. 

I can tell you though, the best and I do mean the best, thing that ever happened to our sex life, was getting a partial hysterectomy. Mind you, the circumstances were not ideal (I had cervical cancer), but I kept the important stuff, so no premature menopause and the cervix was GONE. Boy howdy...we have some fun now that it's out of the way!


----------

